# طباعة Pcb



## السـاحر (13 مايو 2008)

أخواني الذين سبق لكم عملها بنفسكم 

ماهو الحل لكي تنطبع جميع الدائرة على البوردة 
وايضاً ماهو الحل كي لايميع الحبر وتتشابك بعض الدوائر مع بعضها بسبب تفشي الحبر 

الورق المستخدم ورق الكلكل والطابعة hp ليزرية 
والمكواة من النوع القديم اي بدون بخار


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 مايو 2008)

اخى
معروف عن هذه الطريقة عدم الدقة و انها غير مناسبة للخطوط الرفيعة و المساحات المزدحمة
الضغط الزائد بالمكواة او الحرارة العالية يسببان هذه الظاهرة و الضغط الأقل يجعل بعض الأجزاء لا تنتقل
هذه الطريقة لها ورق خاص يساعد على تحسين النتائج ولكن لا ضمان للجودة العالية
ان شئت طريقة 100% استخدم التصوير - نفس هذا الكلك يصلح كفيلم للتصوير وان كان الأفضل عمل فيلم سلك سكرين وهو غير مكلف حيث كل سم مربع بحوالى بضعة قروش ولكن هناك حد ادنى حوالى 8 جنيهات او قم بالطباعة على ورق شفاف (ترانس بيرنت) Transparant وهو للبروجيكتور وهو مناسب لعمل 3-4 نسخ من البوردة


----------



## السـاحر (13 مايو 2008)

هذا ماقمت بستخدامه الورق المستخدم في البروجكتور لكن الطريقه لم تنجح كما سبق وشرحت أنت أخي فما الحل مع هذا الموضوع أتمنى ان تشرح لي طريقه مضمونه من الصفر سبق وجربتها أنت اخي 
لنفرض أنني قمت بالنجاح بهذه الطريقه 

بعد تثقيب النود للوصل بين الطبقة العلويه والسفليه كيف سوف اقوم بتعبئتها لكي يكون هنالك نقطة وصل بينهم connection


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 مايو 2008)

اخى
ورق البروجيكتور يستخدم لعمل فيلم للتصوير بالمواد التى ترش مثلا على البوردة مثل Positive20 أو Positive لكن طريقة المكواة لها عيوبها
لعمل طبقتان يجب استخدام التصوير لتستطيع ضبط السطح العلوى مع السفلى لكن المكواه لن تعطى الدقة المطلوبة

لملئ الثقب اما تستخدم برشام خاص لهذا الغرض او ضع سلك والحمه من الجهتين لكن ان شئت الطريقة التى تطلى بها الثقوب من الداخل فهى تتم بواسطة عمل الثقوب بمثقاب ذو سرعة عالية 20000 لفة/دقيقة او اعلى (نعم عشرون الف) حتى تكون ناعمة من الداخل و البنطة لها عدد محدد من المرات حتى لا تسبب "شفة" حول الثقب ثم توضع فى محلول خاص يرسب طبقة موصلة داخل الثقب وبالطلاء الكهربى يوضع النحاس - لذلك يجب ان تتم هذه الخطوات اولا اى قبل ان تكون الخطوط حتى لا تكون هناك خطوط غير متصلة بالكهرباء


----------



## السـاحر (14 مايو 2008)

صراحة دخت أخي العزيز أتمنى اعادة الشرح مرة أخرى بطريقة أوضح 

أعذرني على ازعاجك ولكن لم يتبقى لدي وقت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مايو 2008)

اخى
واضح من كلامك انك فى مصر - ان كنت فى القاهرة ستجد فى باب اللوق بوردات مطلية بالحساس مباشرة كل ما تحتاجه هو الفيلم و لوح زجاج لضمان فرد الفيلم فوق البوردة و تصور فى الشمس دقيقة واحدة او مصباح نيون لزمن مناسب ثم ضعه فى محلول صودا كاوية مخفف و اكمل و كل اللوازم ستجدها فى نفس المحلات مثلا Ram فى الممر اللى فيه النخيلى
عموما كل هذه المكونات المفروض تواجدها لدى محلات قطع الغيار التى تقدم مكونات المشاريع للطلبة


----------



## السـاحر (15 مايو 2008)

المعذره أخي العزيز أنا من المملكة العربية السعوديه 

أعتقد تقلبي في الكلام هو من اوحى لك بذلك ومع ذلك فأنا اشكرك على كل مافعلته وشرحته لي 

ولكن اتمنى منك ان توضح لي هذه الطريقه مثلاً
فانت اخبرتني أن احضر بوردة حساس لم افهمها 
ورقة الفلم ماهو الفلم وماذا قصدت فيه 
ولوح زجاج أين اضعه وكيف سوف اصور 
وماهي فائدة المحلول

أنا اعرف طريقة الطبع على ورق والمكواة فقط اما هذه الطريقه سمعت عنها ولكن لم افهمها أتمنى شرحها ببساطه وشكراً


----------



## شمس الجزيرة (17 مايو 2008)

_ماشاء الله عليكم_


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 مايو 2008)

أخى الساحر
الفيلم هو طباعة الدائرة المطلوبة على وسط شفاف مثل الذى يستخدم مع اجهزة البروجيكتور المستخدمة فى المحاضرات و المسماه سلايد فقط تخيل الورقة بقت شفافة - والحل التالى استخدم ورق كالك بدلا من الورق العادى فهو نصف شفاف - المطلوب ان يمر الضوء حيث لا يوجد خطوط سوداء
تباع البوردات اما خام او مرشوشة مسبقا بمادة حساسة للضوء - ان لم تجد المرشوشة يمكنك شراء المادة الحساسة فى صورة سبراى و هناك العديد من الماركات اعرف منها Positive20 و النوع الآخر Positive 
و يسمى كذلك لأنه ايجابى بمعنى الخط الأسود ينتج خطا مثيلا على البوردة أما Negative فلعلك تذكر الصور السلبية العادية والتىتكون عكس الأصل
للطلاء بالسبراى نظف البوردة الخام اما بالسلك المخصص للتنظيف او اى مادة اخرى مع صابون سائل حتى تلمع تماما و لا تلتصق بها قطرات الماء - حاول الا تلمس النحاس لتجنب البصمات
تجفف بفوطة ورقية ثم ترج علبة السبراى و ترش من مسافة 20-30 سم بحركات دائرية فى غرفة ذات ضوء قليل و تجنب النيون والفلوريسنت
تترك لتجف فى مكان مظلم (دولاب - فرن بوتاجاز - اى شئ ) لمدة 3 ساعات - لو مستعجل اتركها 5 دقائق حتى يتجانس الرش على سطح البوردة ثم استخدم هواء ساخن لمدة 10 دقائق - تجنب تسخين البوردة لحدود اللمس
ضع الفيلم فوق الطبقة الحساسة مباشرة و لضمان ملامسة الفيلم للسطح الحساس ضع فوقه شئ ثقيل يفردة و انسب شئ لوح زجاجى ليفرد الفيلم ولا يعوق الضوء
عرض اللوحة لأشعة فوق البنفسجية اما ضوء الشمس دقيقة او مصباح فلوريسنت من 4 الى 15 دقيقة حسب قوته و قربه من البوردة
بعد التعريض ضع البوردة فى محلول صودا كاوية مخفف (المفروض يباع ايضا جاهز فى محلات الالكترونيات) فتظهر الخطوط واضحة فى خلال من نصف الى دقيقة ونصف و تزول المادة الحساسة من باقى البوردة و يظهر النحاس واضحا
استخدم المواد التى تستخدمها للتخلص من النحاس


----------



## mansourqudwah (21 مايو 2008)

صديقي الساحر،،،
مبين عليك واحد غبي، الرجاء عدم الإكمال في هذا المجال، لقد كنت أطبع اللوحات الالكترونية منذ المرحلة الثانوية، وأرى أنك لن تفهم الطريقة لإنك لم تحاول بنفسك...


----------



## السـاحر (22 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي ماجد الآن توضحت الصورة

العضو منصور اصبحت غبياً بسبب وجود امثالك في الدول العربيه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 مايو 2008)

لا يولد انسان عالما *والعلم رزق من الله سبحانه وتعالى* فان اتى لشخص او تأخر لآخر *فهذا شأن الله *وعلينا السعى فقط - لا تحزن اخى الساحر فلا يحمد العالم نفسه ولا يلوم الآخرين و فى انتظار مزيد من اسئلتك


----------

